# Got my girlfriend to model for my car (PICS)



## DiGiTaL (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont know if you guys seen this thread on bb .com before but its fucking hilarious. 

Bodybuilding.com Forums - View Single Post - Got my girlfriend to model for my car (PICS)

If you havent seen it, I say check it.


----------



## CORUM (Nov 20, 2008)

WTF??? he had a nice little pit in the driver seat, but thats it!!! i had a beater like that once (car) and the other beater when i was drunk...... i think!!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2008)

haaaaahahaahahahahahh


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2008)

CORUM said:


> WTF??? he had a nice little pit in the driver seat, but thats it!!! i had a beater like that once (car) and the other beater when i was drunk...... i think!!



which one is a pit? which is a beater?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2008)

awww. nice. cute puppy too. 



she's probably cuter not trying to "smile for the camera" she has a cute body, dressed up for her guy, n had the balls to pose for these pics. let's see you get your girls to do that for you. or better yet see you do it n try not to look stooopid


----------



## CORUM (Nov 20, 2008)

well the pit is the little fawn dog, beater....... the other 2


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 20, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>




HAHAHAHAH   did you make that yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

i cant open that link?


----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2008)

Think that site is down.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

cops are probably raiding it!!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 20, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> HAHAHAHAH   did you make that yourself?



yea I did

here is another gem 


==I got married last weekend [pics]== - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> yea I did
> 
> here is another gem
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2008)

Part of me wants to say things like WTF? And laugh, but really if they are happy then they should be left alone to live in peace.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Part of me wants to say things like WTF? And laugh, but really if they are happy then they should be left alone to live in peace.



true, but once you post that on the internet you're opening yourself up for comments.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i cant open that link?



Try this link
Got my girlfriend to model for my car (PICS) - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2008)

That eye makeup has got to go.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2008)

Jesus christ.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus christ.


 
*JEESSUTH CHRISTH!*


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2008)

That thread is funny.....best post=


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 21, 2008)

Good Lord is that disturbing.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Jesus christ.



Would you fuck her??

edit...the one with the eye makeup, not the other "thing".


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2008)

its akira... ofcourse he would


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> its akira... ofcourse he would



yeah, I should have known better


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> yea I did
> 
> here is another gem
> 
> ...


Looks like Kyle G from Tenacious D!!!


----------



## CORUM (Nov 21, 2008)

what are you guys talking about i was at that wedding chasing the brides maids uuhhhhh............. (did i just say that out loud)


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 21, 2008)

> what are you guys talking about i was at that wedding chasing the brides maids uuhhhhh.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you chase them? I doubt they moved a lot. Should have looked at the food section..

But oh man, that kid's dad must be so disappointed in him lol


----------



## KentDog (Nov 21, 2008)

The military dude who posted sounds like a troll.


----------



## CORUM (Nov 21, 2008)

KentDog said:


> The military dude who posted sounds like a troll.



?? what military dude?? i didnt see a military dude posting


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 22, 2008)

Id fuck her if I was buzzed.  Not drunk.  Shes not hideous, (Hideous is in the soon above pic)but not favorable at all.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 22, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>




She looks like a freaking bloated frog. Even if she loses 150 pounds I wouldnt talk to her.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2008)

hahah she has a skullet!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2008)

I was wondering how ugly she would be if she were skinny then I realized....






But honestly she reminds me of...DIVINE!!!


----------



## KentDog (Nov 22, 2008)

CORUM said:


> ?? what military dude?? i didnt see a military dude posting


The second link. It looks like someone at Sherdog just raided someone's MySpace and posted that person's pics.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I was wondering how ugly she would be if she were skinny then I realized....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>


Put Divines face on her!!!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Put Divines face on her!!!



I couldnt find a good enough quality picture, but Ill try a little later


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 22, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I couldnt find a good enough quality picture, but Ill try a little later



Your becoming the new minolee


----------



## maniclion (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm thinking this guy is in one of the military's most elite underground movements G.O.D or the Guardians Of Disgust.  He has probably taken a dare a bit too far as has been known to happen in the organization.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I'm thinking this guy is in one of the military's most elite underground movements G.O.D or the Guardians Of Disgust.  He has probably taken a dare a bit too far as has been known to happen in the organization.



He's not exactly a looker himself, there is all kinds of ugly in that pic


----------



## maniclion (Nov 23, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> He's not exactly a looker himself, there is all kinds of ugly in that pic


That dude could do better than that, hell the Rocky dude from Mask did better....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2008)

ah well, they're all getting laid tonight and how many of you aren't?


----------

